
A Fast PostgreSQL Database Client Library for Python/asyncio - mafro
https://github.com/MagicStack/asyncpg
======
rgacote
Pool does not seem to handle re-initializing connections that are closed by
the PostgreSQL database itself (restarts, bad connections, etc.). Am I missing
something?

